# It has taken ahold of me!



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Since moving to my current location, I've started to develop kind of a thing for asian women...

I know, weird right? I'm not asian! how could this be!?


































Oh asian women; of course, I mean that on an individual basis.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Those gifs though.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Selene;bt58218 said:


> Those gifs though.


What about them?


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

I like them


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Selene;bt58834 said:


> I like them


I hate them...!


----------

